# Raleigh Team Banana Project



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

I finally picked this up today, it’s been outside in a back garden for 12 months which hasn’t helped but the good news is that it’s 100% original even down to the reflectors, water bottle holder and supplying dealer sticker.

Originally my plan was to modernise it with newer components but now it’s home my plans have changed, I’m just going to carry out a light restoration and keep It original

I’ve ordered a new seat post, bought a fresh chain and handlebar tape. I’ve already got tyres tubes etc. The head bearings are OK, the BB is passable, although if the chainrings don’t clean up I’ll change the bearings, I don’t really want to remove it as they are an absolute pig to get off.

So here it is in all its glory!


----------



## Stompier (29 Dec 2019)

"Rusty's Cycles" - almost prophetic


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> "Rusty's Cycles" - almost prophetic



That did make me chuckle!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2019)

Nice easy refresh should do the job nicely


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2019)

Nice one. Before you go any further try to get that seat post moving.
That chainring should clean up with some vinegar and aluminium foil. Regrease the hub bearings and BB, replace all the cables and you should be good to go.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

Nice project that, it looks quite small .


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

51 cms so perfect for me which means I won’t want to sell it!


----------



## midlife (29 Dec 2019)

I'd be tempted to get a new freewheel to go with the new chain, less than a tenner


----------



## cosmicbike (29 Dec 2019)

Very nice. Had one of those as my first road bike, took me back and forth to college for a couple of years too. Chucked down the dump IIRC....


----------



## Baldy (29 Dec 2019)

Snap.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

I managed to grab an hour this morning and made a start. The first job was remove the seatpost, as you can see it’s scrap.









The seat was in remarkable condition, it cleaned really well.









I also cut the chain off with some bolt cutters the bottom bracket is nice and tight so the next job is to clean up the crank set. 

The good news is that both wheels are pretty good and will respond to trueing, brakes are both seized and both mechs are in a state so I’ll strip and clean them up on the bench.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2019)

This is the sort of bike I thought there would be thousands of still about. I know my dad still has his in the garage, I think he only rode it twice!


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

Andrew_Culture said:


> This is the sort of bike I thought there would be thousands of still about. I know my dad still has his in the garage, I think he only rode it twice!



Most are probably now in landfill, they’re not worth much, about £100 in good serviced, clean original condition.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (31 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> Most are probably now in landfill, they’re not worth much, about £100 in good serviced, clean original condition.



I imagine they made great fixies / singlespeeds if you can find one with a solid frame. My dad said I can have his, but I'm considerably taller than he is.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2019)

What size is that seat post? I might have a spare if you need it.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> What size is that seat post? I might have a spare if you need it.



26.2. It I’ve ordered one already, thanks though


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

I had a good rummage through my parts stash and found a couple of old Sora callipers, I trial fitted them and they work perfectly, the levers are not serviceable so I’ll change them.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

Next job after cleaning the frame was the crank set, pedals were welded on but a 1/2 inch socket set with an Allen key and a breaker bar got them both off. I attacked it with corse wire wool and WD40.

Before





After





I’ll detail it a bit more before I reassemble it but I’m happy with the results.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

I then decided to strip the frame, the mechs are both beyond repair and after closer inspection I’m going to replace the wheelset.


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

The suicide shifters restored


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

I tidied up some of the paintwork

Before





After


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2019)

I’m really pleased with the condition of the frame, I’ve now come to a bit of a halt whilst I wait for a ton of parts to arrive. I’m going to keep it 6 speed with the original mechs and suicide shifters, but with a new wheelset, and modern braking, so should be a really nice bike to ride.

Next job is to strip all the tape off remove the levers and refurbish the bars and stem.


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Jan 2020)

Fantastic ! I bought one of these after seeing it on TDF . I rode to brighton from london on it in a pair of normal shorts . I was so sore i couldnt go on any of the fair rides when we got there


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

I wish I could find one in my size... To go with the jersey that I do have... 







Although that's a bit big on me these days now that I've shifted a bit of poundage...


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2020)

Just done another couple of hours, flipped the frame over and cleaned the bits I missed, gave the crankset another going over, stripped the handlebars of 40 year old tape (horrible job), then cleaned up the bars and stem. I’ve now definitely come to halt.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wish I could find one in my size... To go with the jersey that I do have...
> 
> View attachment 498616
> 
> ...



I’ve got to get one of those!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve got to get one of those!



Yeah, I think you do. 

Mine was a bootsale find about 25 or 26 years ago. I do wear it occasionally, and when I do, it does make people smile.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2020)

I totted up the expenditure today, Including the cost of the bike I will be all in at around £185  it’s ended up being an expensive build (that also excludes stuff I already had in the garage such as brake callipers and tyres) , however I’m enjoying the build and it’s keeping me out of trouble. I’ll also probably keep this one, the frame size is right for me, I’m also rather attached to it  and it’ll be perfect for short local trips.

The Wheelset arrived today so I’ll fit the tyres tomorrow, hopefully some more parts will also arrive tomorrow as I’m slightly stuck at the moment whilst I wait for stuff to slowly turn up.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2020)

I unpacked the wheels today, fitted some rim tape and put on set of tyres I already had in the garage.





They’re the correct fitting for the frame and came with the correct like for like 6 speed screw on cassette









Only the rear mech didn’t turn up which is a nuisance, but I’ll still try and do everything else over the weekend


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2020)

Wheels are now on, I’ve fitted the new brake levers, replaced all the cables and taped the bars.





The rear mech arrived about half an hour ago so replaced both cables and fitted both front and rear mechs (both new old stock) and a set of Shimano pedals I had knocking around.









It’s starting to look like a bike.





I will fit the chain tomorrow and set everything up, I’m just waiting for a new seatpost to arrive, should be here Monday.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2020)

Chain is now on, I’ve set up all the gearing and it works perfectly. Once the seat post arrives I’ll stick the bike on the Turbo Trainer for a proper shakedown


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jan 2020)

Excellent work, I'm looking forward to seeing this one finished


----------



## Gunk (4 Jan 2020)

Thanks John, it’s not up to your levels of engineering, but I’m enjoying doing it.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jan 2020)

Had a stroke of luck today, I was mooching around Halfords earlier whilst my daughter was in Hobbycraft and they had the correct diameter seatpost in ally for £4.99.





The chrome one I have on order off eBay was more, so moral is to always look locally before buying on line.
Anyway the chrome one will go in stock for a future project.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jan 2020)

So, seat on and a quick shakedown first of all on Tacx


----------



## Gunk (5 Jan 2020)

All felt good, gears all changed smoothly, so then a quick run around the block. It rides really well, super smooth and the basic 12 speed gearing will be perfect for local rides. Next weekend I’ll take it a bit further and then check everything for tightness and readjust all the cables.

I’m really pleased with it, especially considering the condition when I bought it.





I was lucky with the frame, it was completely rust free, and the BB and head bearings were both excellent. The only parts which are original is the front crankset, handlebars and seat. I’ve replaced everything else.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> All felt good, gears all changed smoothly, so then a quick run around the block. It rides really well, super smooth and the basic 12 speed gearing will be perfect for local rides. Next weekend I’ll take it a bit further and then check everything for tightness and readjust all the cables.
> 
> I’m really pleased with it, especially considering the condition when I bought it.
> 
> ...


Come out nice


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Jan 2020)

Gunk, great job fella.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jan 2020)

You need to look after the BB and head bearings. Looking at them, they're Raleigh threading. NOS parts are expensive now and conversion to ISO is even more expensive. You can fit any JIS* lower headset parts but the upper headset must be 26tpi Raleigh.

*do NOT ream the head tube to ISO or the top Raleigh cup will be loose - Raleigh head tube ID is the same as JIS, not ISO.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Mmmmmm, that's scrubbed up really rather nicely...


----------



## Nigelnightmare (9 Jan 2020)

I use "Altrans" (acid cleaner) to de-rust things like the crank set then use copper wire wool and finally "Solvo Autosol" chrome polish.

It looks V/nice with the black rims.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (9 Jan 2020)

I think you've done an awesome job, that looks incredible given what it started out as. I have a real love for these 1980s team replicas as my first road bike was a Peugeot ANC Halfords replica. Super thread, thanks and well done!


----------



## Gunk (9 Jan 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I think you've done an awesome job, that looks incredible given what it started out as. I have a real love for these 1980s team replicas as my first road bike was a Peugeot ANC Halfords replica. Super thread, thanks and well done!



Thanks 👍


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)

Seven mile test ride today, it’s really nice and smooth. Ergos are not right, seat was too high and bars too low.

I’m going to swap the ‘80’s seat for a more modern racing saddle, but I’m nit picking I’m really pleased with it, and it’ll be perfect for commuting into the city this summer


----------



## midlife (11 Jan 2020)

By the time this banana had come out Raleigh had switched to normal English ISO threads


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)

You can put a modern BB in these. There is one on eBay for sale with a 105 5800 groupset


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2020)

I saw this on the Raleigh Twenty FB page and thought of you. Someone has blinged up an R20 in the same colours.


----------



## Gunk (11 Jan 2020)

That’s very clever


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> By the time this banana had come out Raleigh had switched to normal English ISO threads


The BB looks like a Raleigh threaded one. The switch to BSC/ISO was gradual and started with the high end bikes. The cheaper ones kept 26tpi threading until the late 80s.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I saw this on the Raleigh Twenty FB page and thought of you. Someone has blinged up an R20 in the same colours.
> View attachment 500172


That's awesome!


----------



## midlife (12 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The BB looks like a Raleigh threaded one. The switch to BSC/ISO was gradual and started with the high end bikes. The cheaper ones kept 26tpi threading until the late 80s.



Yep, I worked in a Raleigh 5 Star Dealer in the 70's and the change over was a real pain, when I left there the old style "sit up and beg" bikes were Raleigh threads, some still had rod brakes and locks in the forks! the "racers" had mostly changed though.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> Yep, I worked in a Raleigh 5 Star Dealer in the 70's and the change over was a real pain, when I left there the old style "sit up and beg" bikes were Raleigh threads, some still had rod brakes and locks in the forks! the "racers" had mostly changed though.


Yep my 86 Raleigh City still had cottered cranks.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (12 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> Yep, I worked in a Raleigh 5 Star Dealer in the 70's and the change over was a real pain, when I left there the old style "sit up and beg" bikes were Raleigh threads, some still had rod brakes and locks in the forks! the "racers" had *mostly* changed though.



It's that *mostly* that causes the problems.


----------



## Gunk (16 Jan 2020)

My seat and post arrived today.







I wasn’t happy with the original, too ugly, too heavy and uncomfortable 






Really pleased with the change






I Just need to tweak the adjustment, I’ll do that at the weekend.

I also weighed it, just out of curiosity, it comes in at around 11kgs which isn’t bad for a low spec pig iron bike.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jan 2020)

10-11kg was a good rule of thumb for a pro road racing bike, once. (Surprisingly recently)

https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=67195


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2020)

It’s the wheel swap that’s made the greatest difference. I’m now kicking myself for not weighing it before I started.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> It’s the wheel swap that’s made the greatest difference. I’m now kicking myself for not weighing it before I started.


Yep, a 'Hi-tensile' tube frame might be a couple of hundred grams more but generally it's the other stuff that's heavier.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jan 2020)

Difference between a good butted steel frame and a real gaspiper is about 1 1/4 lb. You can lose that elsewhere quite easily.


----------



## Gunk (18 Jan 2020)

Rode into Oxford this afternoon on the Banana, the seat is a huge improvement makes it feel like a modern bike (until it’s time to change gear!). I really like this bike, it just gets under your skin. I’ll keep it for a while until another project comes along.


----------



## adehooper (27 Jan 2020)

Always sad to see a bike like this gone left to go rusty, for me I'd give it a full restoration. Looks like a great project though.


----------



## carpenter (27 Jan 2020)

good choice of saddle - I find them to be very comfortable, look good and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Gunk (27 Jan 2020)

adehooper said:


> Always sad to see a bike like this gone left to go rusty, for me I'd give it a full restoration. Looks like a great project though.



It is now as good as fully restored, the frame is completely rust free and as it is completely original I didn’t want to repaint it, I like the originality and patina. But each to their own.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

@Gunk have you seen this FB group?


----------



## Gunk (30 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Gunk have you seen this FB group?



There’s a lot of love for them!


----------



## Gunk (8 Feb 2020)

A few further minor tweaks to the Banana. Fitted some USB lights which came free with another bike we bought and managed to pick up another Topeak mount for a fiver. I’m a big fan of these they are nice and secure and really well made.

















I have been flirting with selling it on and did have it on eBay for a while but have now made the decision to keep it. It’s now perfectly set up for short trips into town, the only change I might make is to fit some Gatorskins that I already have hanging up in the garage. The 23C slicks are a bit extreme.


----------



## Gunk (20 Feb 2020)

Finally sold it yesterday as I’ve just agreed to buy a Brompton project bike, shame I didn’t get to use it over the summer but it was fun bringing it back to life.


----------

